# Kosho ryu Kempo ?



## kosho (Sep 5, 2007)

Hello,
         Just surfing at work today and came across this person. 
I will ask Hanshi Juchnik this??? when i talk with him tonight.
But just wondering if any of you out there today ever heard of this person? I got this off the web???

My guess is he took lesson under Hanshi  and then broke away, but i maybe wrong...










*Hanshi Richard Buchan, 9 Dan*
*National Representative of Canada*
Contact: Email shidosha@koshoryu.com 

Grand Master Richard Buchan is a 9th degree black belt in Kosho Ryu Kenpo. He is an international martial arts instructor with 30 years experience. His greatest strength is helping people. As the founder of Kosho Ryu International he travels the globe to help people with their Ki. 

Grand Master Buchan&#8217;s greatest quest is to take his martial arts to the highest level possible while teaching and helping people in the process. Over the years he has appeared on TV talk shows as well as teaching at international seminars in different countries. 

His greatest love has been teaching at the respected &#8220;Old Pine Tree Centre&#8221; in Canada. This is an international master&#8217;s school open only to black belts and dan ranks of all styles. At the centre students learn to take the arts to mastery level. Classes are held every week. To help international students, each year there are seminars and workshops that are arranged in Ontario Canada to reach these goals for individuals that do not reside in Canada. He also invites other grand Masters to take part. His love for the arts is great and he does not charge for his instruction at the Pine Tree Centre. 

Kosho


----------



## Kosho Gakkusei (Sep 5, 2007)

kosho said:


> Hello,
> Just surfing at work today and came across this person.
> I will ask Hanshi Juchnik this??? when i talk with him tonight.
> But just wondering if any of you out there today ever heard of this person? I got this off the web???
> ...


 
I was at a seminar where Hanshi was asked about this guy.  Apparently, a number of years ago.  Richard Buchan invited Hanshi Juchnik to Canada to teach a seminar on Kosho Ryu.  Shortly after, Buchan declared himself to be the Hanshi of Kosho Ryu and a 9th Dan in Kosho Ryu Kempo.  Ironicly there is no Dan grade beyond 7th in Kosho Ryu.  Juchnik Hanshi is only a 7th Dan.  I believe Pat Kelly Sensei is a 6th Dan as is Uncle Larry & possibly Mike Brown Sensei.  Juchnik Hanshi does not view himself as the Grand Master of Kosho Ryu either.

_Don Flatt


----------



## kosho (Sep 5, 2007)

Donn,
          Thanks i will also still ask him tonight about it.
Kosho


----------



## koshojim (Sep 9, 2007)

new 2 this site trying 2 find brothers in the kosho arts


----------



## tshadowchaser (Sep 10, 2007)

I tried a search for *Hanshi Richard Buchan but find little tha gives any real background on who he is or when and where he supposedly trained*


----------



## Kosho Gakkusei (Sep 10, 2007)

tshadowchaser said:


> I tried a search for *Hanshi Richard Buchan but find little tha gives any real background on who he is or when and where he supposedly trained*


 
I can't find anything either.  Judging from the content of the videos on his site it appears he's had training in Aikido or Aikijutsu.  What he performs does not look very much like Kosho Shorei except for maybe 1 or 2 things he picked up from a few seminars with Juchnik Hanshi.

_Don Flatt


----------



## tshadowchaser (Sep 25, 2007)

folks all this is interesting but the question remains as to the first post in this thread has anyone come up with more information on that man?


----------



## MJS (Sep 28, 2007)

Admin Note:

You will notice that some posts have been removed from this thread.  Those posts can now be found in this thread.  This thread is reserved for the discussion on Hanshi Buchan.

Please keep this thread on topic.

Mike Slosek
MT Asst. Admin.


----------



## Benjp (Sep 28, 2007)

tshadowchaser said:


> folks all this is interesting but the question remains as to the first post in this thread has anyone come up with more information on that man?



I found this instructor on youtube and posted the links in this post that was for some reason moved to another thread..

Regards,

Ben


----------



## kosho (Sep 28, 2007)

Thanks,

Kosho


----------



## Mr.NGMA (Oct 1, 2007)

Hi, Rick Buchan did have Bruce Juchnik up for a seminar or two. 

He got his blackl belt in 1994 in Kempo.With the help of a now retired instructor named Mike B. along with Ken Relf, Rick let them use his Dojo to also run a seminar with Thomas B. Mitose. 

 He uses the name Kosho Ryu and the crest because he has mentioned that the crest is public domain for all to use. This he told Ken.


----------

